# Looking to buy a new monitor



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 26, 2014)

Well lads,

I currently just sold my old Philips Gioco 27" monitor due to the horrible reflections... But it was the best screen I've ever seen! I'm very sad to have gotten rid of it due to reflections 

anyway.. I need to get a new monitor as I have no computer at the moment :L

I obviously need an anti-glare screen that does the job very well. I have seen this one on komplett:
http://www.komplett.ie/komplett/pro...080/iiyama-prolite-x2783hsu-1-27/details.aspx

The price is right and it seems to have everything that I need to make it a good decent monitor. Although I do realize it won't match the quality of my philips monitor but it'll have to do.

I can either save up more cash and go for this one on ebay but it's much more expensive and I don't know if it's worth bothering:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Pixel-Perfet...-/121265505864?pt=Monitor&hash=item1c3bfcc648


I would MUCH prefer to spend 200-250 for a monitor right now as cash really is limited right now.. but I would wait a month if it would be truly worth the wait.

I use dabs.ie and komplett.ie for buying PC stuff and I use ebay when i need to.


Any suggestions lads would be most welcome.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 26, 2014)

If you're going to get a 27" I'd recommend waiting until you can afford to get a 2560x1440 one. I have to run some games at 1080p because my laptop can't handle them at 1440p and it looks rather stretched compared to 1440p on that size of a screen.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 26, 2014)

I have decided that perhaps I should just wait and get a 1440p monitor/ I know I would regret not waiting in the future 

Check this one out:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/151091604137?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It's only 299 Euro including express delivery for 2-4 working days... seems a bit cheap??? I know I will have to pay customs around 70-100 euro but it still seems a bit too cheap??

Is this monitor much good? It surely seems amazing!! and even better than my philips monitor and yet cheaper and offers more quality!
Is it really 440cd/m2 brightness too??


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, it sounds like it it's based off one of the Korean IPS panels that are a lot cheaper because they have no-or limited-OSD and it only has a single D-DVI port on it, no HDMI or DP. The ASUS PB278 I bought off Amazon used for around $600USD. I've never had any experience with Korean distributors but most sites seem to find them to be decent enough. Usually a good deal if you have some way to calibrate the monitor.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 27, 2014)

AH I see, it still seems like a good deal? Not bad for 300 bucks!

I have also found this monitor that appears to be very similar but 55 euro cheaper.. what do you make of it?
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Matte-Perfec...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item1e861b3029

and this one for 264 euro? seems impressive for the price:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/New-27-Perfe...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item20ddcfaeb7

and how about this? has more features and even has 120hz??
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/QNIX-QX2710-...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item27e11269b2


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm surprised that first one is 10-bit for color, but you'd need a GFX card that will use it, usually workstation level cards, so it's kind of pointless, haha. To be honest, they probably all use very similar panels. The main thing would be to see if you can figure out who the manufacturer is for the panel the monitors all use. I'm guessing they're all the same or similar.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was going to recommend the Dell U2412M 24" or Dell 27" 1080p IPS.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-2676

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=225-3894


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I was going to recommend the Dell U2412M 24" or Dell 27" 1080p IPS.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-2676
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=225-3894



Not sure how that fits into the OPs budget of 200-250 *euros*.

Add that to the fact that he wants a 1440p monitor.  

Also this,



Irish_PXzyan said:


> use dabs.ie and komplett.ie for buying PC stuff and I use ebay when i need to.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the responses lads! I'm finding as much info about each monitor to find the best one possible.. but right now the crossover and ACHIEVA are the two remaining candidates!

Here is the main differences and mind boggling facts that I'm up against!

Crossover is 37 euro cheaper.
Achieva has a Brightness of 440cd/m2 compared to 420cd/m2
Crossover uses Panel AH-S-IPS by LG compared to AH-IPS??? I believe they're the same?
Crossover has built in speakers
Achieva has 6.0ms response time compared to 6.5
Achieva has a more attractive design
Achieva is 10-bit compared to what appears to be an 8-bit panel but I can't be sure.


It appears as though I should just save 37 euro and go with the Crossover monitor? 

What do you guys think about them both? which would yee choose?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd go with the crossover. You've not really going to notice a 20cd/m2 difference, or .5ms. The 10-bit color is only a bonus if you have a videocard that can output 10-bit.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah I think I'll just go for the crossover as it has good specs and a good price tag ^^

I found this one here for 80 euro more:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Perfect-Pixe...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item20e246becd

Would that be worth spending 80 euro more on?
For starters, it's much more attractive looking and has 4 usb 3.0 ports and supports swivel too. 
What do you make of this?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 27, 2014)

All i know is thst if you are getting a Korean panel make sure its "Perfect Pixel".

Which the one you linked is so good.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah perfect pixel is extremely important ^^

I do want one that has better build quality too but I just can't find any information regarding build quality :/
But that Zalcom 27Qz really looks very attractive to me! I might just go for that one if no one else can tell me not too!


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Having a solid base is really nice. My ASUS has swivel, pivot, height adjustment and can rotate 90 degrees. But really, it comes down to whether or not it's important to you.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

Swible.  Ain't that just too cute.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 27, 2014)

Tilt is important which all of them have it but swible " swivel " :L is not important really 

Does anyone know of anyone who has this??


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 27, 2014)

hmm lads.. I've read that the ACHIEVA Shimian QH2700 has issues with turning the brightness down as it reduces contrast also, that doesn't sound good at the very least.... I think I'll avoid that monitor now :/

Also.. that Zalcom one has a tempered glass which is highly reflective so I will have to get rid of that one too.

It seems that the Crossover one is the winner at the moment?

I'm looking up to find out if there is something wrong with this one.. hopefully not.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> hmm lads.. I've read that the ACHIEVA Shimian QH2700 has issues with turning the brightness down as it reduces contrast also, that doesn't sound good at the very least.... I think I'll avoid that monitor now :/
> 
> Also.. that Zalcom one has a tempered glass which is highly reflective so I will have to get rid of that one too.
> 
> ...



I have the single input (DVI-D dual link) version of the QNIX and the panel has really good colors.  The multi input QNIX *does not* overclock to 120Hz.  Only the models like mine (bypass with DVI-D dual link only) can be overclocked.  If you are interested all the information you need is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star 

Some things in the first post are outdated and unfortunately at 1700 pages there is almost too much information to take in all at once.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not really bothered with the overclocking but it's something I might be interested in the future, I am considering the QX2710 Evolution ll Matte for 277 for perfect pixel version.

The specs are fine but the brightness is 300 only.

I messaged the seller for the Zalcom and crossover monitors and they both said it's gloss and not matte :O even though they use an anti-reflective coating which is the Anit-Glare Plasma Deposition Coating!
I guess that's not good enough to reflect most glare????? or is it good enough??

If not, I will have no choice but go with the QX2700


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 3, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I'm not really bothered with the overclocking but it's something I might be interested in the future, I am considering the QX2710 Evolution ll Matte for 277 for perfect pixel version.
> 
> The specs are fine but the brightness is 300 only.
> 
> ...


 
Glossy is great for colors if your monitor is not getting direct sunlight/artificial light in its present location.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 3, 2014)

I know but my room is full of reflections so the glossy is just not gonna happen!

I'm getting a full matte laptop in 2 weeks so I will figure out how good it is before I purchase a monitor.

The laptop is a high quality 95% gamut display but sadly TN. But at least I will get an idea if I can handle matte or not ^^


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 6, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I know but my room is full of reflections so the glossy is just not gonna happen!
> 
> I'm getting a full matte laptop in 2 weeks so I will figure out how good it is before I purchase a monitor.
> 
> The laptop is a high quality 95% gamut display but sadly TN. But at least I will get an idea if I can handle matte or not ^^



A high quality anti-glare coating on a high quality IPS panel makes the screen look like a painting with vivid colours, which in my opinion is equally impressive as the effect glossy screens have but in a different way of course. At the end of day, you cannot tell the difference between the same IPS panel with glossy or matte finish unless you have them side by side.

I purchased a Iiyama XB2779QS (glossy screen) not long ago which is made with the same LG AH-IPS panel as the Qnix and the other Korean screens. Unfortunately the model had backlight bleed and there were no other in stock so I swapped it for the Dell U2713HM which is the same panel as well but with matte finish. I was lucky to have BOTH screens next to each other for 3 days (as the dell arrive on a Friday and I had to return the other on the next Monday). The difference was minimal but obvious, the Dell's matte screen seemed very slightly blurred compared to the crispier glossy Iiyama when displaying full screen bright 1440p pictures. However the Dell's matte screen allows me to read articles on white background and do my coursework for university without my eyes itching me after an hour.

Overall, after having experienced both glossy and matte on the same IPS panel, I think the difference is too small to even bother considering a glossy screen again. Also, Dell's anti-glare coating seems quite low quality to me, when compared to my previous Asus 24" IPS pro-art screen.

Hope this helps 

PS: 1440p on 27" is rly the only way to go! Also, I personally didn't go with a Korean monitor from ebay cause I can't stand backlight bleed, and that's pretty frequent in those ones


----------



## arskatb (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.overclockmonitor.com/
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_technologies_content.htm

edit: Matte panel has less reflection since is is coated with a anti-glare film. If a window or light is your backside when you use a monitor, matte panel would be a choice. However, since it has an additional film than glossy panel, some users feel that it is not as bright as glossy panel. But it is very very minor difference so only very sensitive users can feel it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 7, 2014)

That's good to know ^^ 
I still have loads of time to consider my options but the Crossover and Qnix monitors are currently the monitors that I have to choose from.
The Crossover is currently winning due to much higher brightness rating and nicer looking bezel. 
But Qnix is pure matte display which I really can't ignore ^^

1440p is certainly the only way I'm going! 

Well if the difference is very small then perhaps the Qnix should be the only monitor to aim for? I just don't like how the display looks though!


----------



## arskatb (Apr 7, 2014)

for what purpose?
if u want oc go Qnix if ur not go Crossover, 2730MD has lower latency then 2755/63amg but amg supports 4k "30mhz" and those has differend panels

edit: Then there is Yamakasi Sparta 1600p but I have no experience or knowledge about that.
(I think I sould buy and try it out, its so attractive)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm concerned about the crossovers anti-glare coating as it's not matte :/ It still looks good though but I dunno...

I wouldn't be bothered with the OC to 120hz but in the future I might be.. will have to consider it.
So the 63amg has a 4k res at 30hz? sounds kinda cool but pointless?
I can't stand playing games at 30 frames! but I really would love to see 4k res in action though ^^


----------



## arskatb (Apr 7, 2014)

there is samsung 4k on sale in overclockmonitor


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 7, 2014)

I just saw those samsung ones on ebay for near 600 bucks! No thanks! Plus I hate the panel that's being used.


----------



## arskatb (Apr 8, 2014)

well its all upto you, waht you need what you want and where you use.


----------



## arskatb (Apr 8, 2014)

I bet these reviews will help you out
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/5371...bzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_QNIX_QX2710.html
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/5894..._testirovanie_monitora_Crossover_27QW-DP.html
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/5381...stirovanie_monitora_Crossover_2730MD_LED.html
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/5757...ie_korejskogo_monitora_Crossover_2755AMG.html


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 8, 2014)

They're good detailed reviews I must say! I will dig deep into them and hopefully I'll finally have the monitor of the future ^^


----------



## CJCerny (Apr 8, 2014)

Are you planning on driving this new monitor with the laptop you have on order or is there another PC that you have that will be driving this new monitor? If it is the laptop, then you need to see what kind of resolution output capabilities it has before buying anything.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh no not at all, the laptop will just use it's own display and the monitor will be for my desktop rig that's listed in my spec list.
The laptop GPU would probably stuggle running 1440p anyway


----------



## Chetkigaming (Apr 9, 2014)

144hz vote.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 9, 2014)

if you decide to wait till higher budget is avialable have a look on http://www.komplett.ie/komplett/pro...85/iiyama-prolite-xb2779qs-s1-27/details.aspx
review for it http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-iiyama-xb2779qs-s1.html but en translation isnt ready yet


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 10, 2014)

Nah to 144hz  I don't want to be forced to buy high end GPUs to get such high frame rates  60hz is perfectly fine for myself ^^

Yeah that monitor looks good, bit pricey though! but I will have to consider it anyway.
But at the moment the Crossover is very hard to ignore.


----------



## arskatb (Apr 10, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Nah to 144hz  I don't want to be forced to buy high end GPUs to get such high frame rates  60hz is perfectly fine for myself ^^
> 
> Yeah that monitor looks good, bit pricey though! but I will have to consider it anyway.
> But at the moment the Crossover is very hard to ignore.


Those 144hz monitors has tn panel which dont offer as good, clean and colorfull picture "and black is black and not gray"
Why even bother to buy 144hz tn when u can get 120hz ips?

I personally like Crossover alot, maybe not the best monitor for Battlefield players but for that price its absolutely perfect(in my opinion)


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 10, 2014)

you will use your vapor x 7950? for 1440p? i think it will struggle. although high setting games and no AA has no problem. i have crossover 3020mdp and playing with this res was so good. but when i had 7950, it struggle in new games. but can lower settings so it is playable


----------



## arskatb (Apr 10, 2014)

hi settings runs fine without aa


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't fuss over max settings so I will be fine 
I usually always play with FXAA or just 2x MSAA with 4x AF and don't care for ambient oclusion and stuff ^^
7950 will do the job very well for me! thankfully ^^


----------

